# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية

## لارين

العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية
اعتمد وعرض للتوقيع والتصديق والانضمام بموجب قرار الجمعية العامة
للأمم المتحدة 2200 ألف (د-21) المؤرخ في 16 كانون/ديسمبر1966
تاريخ بدء النفاذ: 23 آذار/مارس 1976، وفقا لأحكام المادة 49
الديباجة

إن الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، 
إذ ترى أن الإقرار بما لجميع أعضاء الأسرة البشرية من كرامة أصيلة فيهم، ومن حقوق متساوية وثابتة، يشكل، وفقا للمبادئ المعلنة في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، أساس الحرية والعدل والسلام في العالم،
وإذ تقر بأن هذه الحقوق تنبثق من كرامة الإنسان الأصيلة فيه، 
وإذ تدرك أن السبيل الوحيد لتحقيق المثل الأعلى المتمثل، وفقا للإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، في أن يكون البشر أحرارا، ومتمتعين بالحرية المدنية والسياسية ومتحررين من الخوف والفاقة، هو سبيل تهيئة الظروف لتمكين كل إنسان من التمتع بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، وكذلك بحقوقه الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية،
وإذ تضع في اعتبارها ما على الدول، بمقتضى ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، من الالتزام بتعزيز الاحترام والمراعاة العالميين لحقوق الإنسان وحرياته،
وإذ تدرك أن على الفرد، الذي تترتب عليه واجبات إزاء الأفراد الآخرين وإزاء الجماعة التي ينتمي إليها، مسئولية السعي إلى تعزيز ومراعاة الحقوق المعترف بها في هذا العهد، 
قد اتفقت على المواد التالية:

الجزء الأول 
المادة 1
1. لجميع الشعوب حق تقرير مصيرها بنفسها. وهى بمقتضى هذا الحق حرة في تقرير مركزها السياسي وحرة في السعي لتحقيق نمائها الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي.
2. لجميع الشعوب، سعيا وراء أهدافها الخاصة، التصرف الحر بثرواتها ومواردها الطبيعية دونما إخلال بأية التزامات منبثقة عن مقتضيات التعاون الاقتصادي الدولي القائم على مبدأ المنفعة المتبادلة وعن القانون الدولي. ولا يجوز في أية حال حرمان أي شعب من أسباب عيشه الخاصة.
3. على الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، بما فيها الدول التي تقع على عاتقها مسئولية إدارة الأقاليم غير المتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي والأقاليم المشمولة بالوصاية، أن تعمل على تحقيق حق تقرير المصير وأن تحترم هذا الحق، وفقا لأحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة.

الجزء الثاني
المادة 2
1. تتعهد كل دولة طرف في هذا العهد باحترام الحقوق المعترف بها فيه، وبكفالة هذه الحقوق لجميع الأفراد الموجودين في إقليمها والداخلين في ولايتها، دون أي تمييز بسبب العرق، أو اللون، أو الجنس، أو اللغة، أو الدين، أو الرأي سياسيا أو غير سياسي، أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي، أو الثروة، أو النسب، أو غير ذلك من الأسباب.
2. تتعهد كل دولة طرف في هذا العهد، إذا كانت تدابيرها التشريعية أو غير التشريعية القائمة لا تكفل فعلا إعمال الحقوق المعترف بها في هذا العهد، بأن تتخذ، طبقا لإجراءاتها الدستورية ولأحكام هذا العهد، ما يكون ضروريا لهذا الإعمال من تدابير تشريعية أو غير تشريعية. 
3. تتعهد كل دولة طرف في هذا العهد: 
(أ) بأن تكفل توفير سبيل فعال للتظلم لأي شخص انتهكت حقوقه أو حرياته المعترف بها في هذا العهد، حتى لو صدر الانتهاك عن أشخاص يتصرفون بصفتهم الرسمية،
(ب) بأن تكفل لكل متظلم على هذا النحو أن تبت في الحقوق التي يدعى انتهاكها سلطة قضائية أو إدارية أو تشريعية مختصة، أو أية سلطة مختصة أخرى ينص عليها نظام الدولة القانوني، وبأن تنمى إمكانيات التظلم القضائي،
(ج) بأن تكفل قيام السلطات المختصة بإنفاذ الأحكام الصادرة لمصالح المتظلمين.
المادة 3 
تتعهد الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد بكفالة تساوى الرجال والنساء في حق التمتع بجميع الحقوق المدنية والسياسية المنصوص عليها في هذا العهد.
المادة 4 
1. في حالات الطوارئ الاستثنائية التي تتهدد حياة الأمة، والمعلن قيامها رسميا، يجوز للدول الأطراف في هذا العهد أن تتخذ، في أضيق الحدود التي يتطلبها الوضع، تدابير لا تتقيد بالالتزامات المترتبة عليها بمقتضى هذا العهد، شريطة عدم منافاة هذه التدابير للالتزامات الأخرى المترتبة عليها بمقتضى القانون الدولي وعدم انطوائها على تمييز يكون مبرره الوحيد هو العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الأصل الاجتماعي.
2. لا يجيز هذا النص أي مخالفة لأحكام المواد 6 و 7 و 8 (الفقرتين 1 و 2) و 11 و 15 و 16 و 18.
3. على أية دولة طرف في هذا العهد استخدمت حق عدم التقيد أن تعلم الدول الأطراف الأخرى فورا، عن طريق الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، بالأحكام التي لم تتقيد بها وبالأسباب التي دفعتها إلى ذلك. وعليها، في التاريخ الذي تنهى فيه عدم التقيد، أن تعلمها بذلك مرة أخرى وبالطريق ذاته.
المادة 5 
1. ليس في هذا العهد أي حكم يجوز تأويله على نحو يفيد انطواءه على حق لأي دولة أو جماعة أو شخص بمباشرة أي نشاط أو القيام بأي عمل يهدف إلى إهدار أي من الحقوق أو الحريات المعترف بها في هذا العهد أو إلى فرض قيود عليها أوسع من تلك المنصوص عليها فيه.
2. لا يقبل فرض أي قيد أو أي تضييق على أي من حقوق الإنسان الأساسية المعترف أو النافذة في أي بلد تطبيقا لقوانين أو اتفاقيات أو أنظمة أو أعراف، بذريعة كون هذا العهد لا يعترف بها أو كون اعترفه بها في أضيق مدى.
الجزء الثالث
المادة 6
1. الحق في الحياة حق ملازم لكل إنسان. وعلى القانون أن يحمى هذا الحق. ولا يجوز حرمان أحد من حياته تعسفا.
2. لا يجوز في البلدان التي لم تلغ عقوبة الإعدام، أن يحكم بهذه العقوبة إلا جزاء على أشد الجرائم خطورة وفقا للتشريع النافذ وقت ارتكاب الجريمة وغير المخالف لأحكام هذا العهد ولاتفاقية منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها. ولا يجوز تطبيق هذه العقوبة إلا بمقتضى حكم نهائي صادر عن محكمة مختصة.
3. حين يكون الحرمان من الحياة جريمة من جرائم الإبادة الجماعية، يكون من المفهوم بداهة أنه ليس في هذه المادة أي نص يجيز لأية دولة طرف في هذا العهد أن تعفى نفسها على أية صورة من أي التزام يكون مترتبا عليها بمقتضى أحكام اتفاقية منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها.
4. لأي شخص حكم عليه بالإعدام حق التماس العفو الخاص أو إبدال العقوبة. ويجوز منح العفو العام أو العفو الخاص أو إبدال عقوبة الإعدام في جميع الحالات.
5. لا يجوز الحكم بعقوبة الإعدام على جرائم ارتكبها أشخاص دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر، ولا تنفيذ هذه العقوبة بالحوامل.
6. ليس في هذه المادة أي حكم يجوز التذرع به لتأخير أو منع إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام من قبل أية دولة طرف في هذا العهد.
المادة 7 
لا يجوز إخضاع أحد للتعذيب ولا للمعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو الحاطة بالكرامة. وعلى وجه الخصوص، لا يجوز إجراء أية تجربة طبية أو علمية على أحد دون رضاه الحر.
المادة 8 
1. لا يجوز استرقاق أحد، ويحظر الرق والاتجار بالرقيق بجميع صورهما.
2. لا يجوز إخضاع أحد للعبودية.
3. (أ) لا يجوز إكراه أحد على السخرة أو العمل الإلزامي،
(ب) لا يجوز تأويل الفقرة 3 (أ) على نحو يجعلها، في البلدان التي تجيز المعاقبة على بعض الجرائم بالسجن مع الأشغال الشاقة، تمنع تنفيذ عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المحكوم بها من قبل محكمة مختصة،
(ج) لأغراض هذه الفقرة، لا يشمل تعبير "السخرة أو العمل الإلزامي"
"1" الأعمال والخدمات غير المقصودة بالفقرة الفرعية (ب) والتي تفرض عادة على الشخص المعتقل نتيجة قرار قضائي أو قانوني أو الذي صدر بحقه مثل هذا القرار ثم أفرج عنه بصورة مشروطة،
"2" أية خدمة ذات طابع عسكري، وكذلك، في البلدان التي تعترف بحق الاستنكاف الضميري عن الخدمة العسكرية، أية خدمة قومية يفرضها القانون على المستنكفين ضميريا،
"3" أية خدمة تفرض في حالات الطوارئ أو النكبات التي تهدد حياة الجماعة أو رفاهها،
"4" أية أعمال أو خدمات تشكل جزءا من الالتزامات المدنية العادية.
المادة 9 
1. لكل فرد حق في الحرية وفى الأمان على شخصه. ولا يجوز توقيف أحد أو اعتقاله تعسفا. ولا يجوز حرمان أحد من حريته إلا لأسباب ينص عليها القانون وطبقا للإجراء المقرر فيه.
2. يتوجب إبلاغ أي شخص يتم توقيفه بأسباب هذا التوقيف لدى وقوعه كما يتوجب إبلاغه سريعا بأية تهمة توجه إليه.
3. يقدم الموقوف أو المعتقل بتهمة جزائية، سريعا، إلى أحد القضاة أو أحد الموظفين المخولين قانونا مباشرة وظائف قضائية، ويكون من حقه أن يحاكم خلال مهلة معقولة أو أن يفرج عنه. ولا يجوز أن يكون احتجاز الأشخاص الذين ينتظرون المحاكمة هو القاعدة العامة، ولكن من الجائز تعليق الإفراج عنهم على ضمانات لكفالة حضورهم المحاكمة في أية مرحلة أخرى من مراحل الإجراءات القضائية، ولكفالة تنفيذ الحكم عند الاقتضاء.
4. لكل شخص حرم من حريته بالتوقيف أو الاعتقال حق الرجوع إلى محكمة لكي تفصل هذه المحكمة دون إبطاء في قانونية اعتقاله، وتأمر بالإفراج عنه إذا كان الاعتقال غير قانوني.
5. لكل شخص كان ضحية توقيف أو اعتقال غير قانوني حق في الحصول على تعويض.
المادة 10 
1. يعامل جميع المحرومين من حريتهم معاملة إنسانية، تحترم الكرامة الأصيلة في الشخص الإنساني.
2. (أ) يفصل الأشخاص المتهمون عن الأشخاص المدانين، إلا في ظروف استثنائية، ويكونون محل معاملة على حدة تتفق مع كونهم أشخاصا غير مدانين،
(ب) يفصل المتهمون الأحداث عن البالغين. ويحالون بالسرعة الممكنة إلى القضاء للفصل في قضاياهم.
3. يجب أن يراعى نظام السجون معاملة المسجونين معاملة يكون هدفها الأساسي إصلاحهم وإعادة تأهيلهم الاجتماعي. ويفصل المذنبون الأحداث عن البالغين ويعاملون معاملة تتفق مع سنهم ومركزهم القانوني.
المادة 11 
لا يجوز سجن أي إنسان لمجرد عجزه عن الوفاء بالتزام تعاقدي.
المادة 12 
1. لكل فرد يوجد على نحو قانوني داخل إقليم دولة ما حق حرية التنقل فيه وحرية اختيار مكان إقامته.
2. لكل فرد حرية مغادرة أي بلد، بما في ذلك بلده.
3. لا يجوز تقييد الحقوق المذكورة أعلاه بأية قيود غير تلك التي ينص عليها القانون، وتكون ضرورية لحماية الأمن القومي أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة أو حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم، وتكون متمشية مع الحقوق الأخرى المعترف بها في هذا العهد.
4. لا يجوز حرمان أحد، تعسفا، من حق الدخول إلى بلده.
المادة 13 
لا يجوز إبعاد الأجنبي المقيم بصفة قانونية في إقليم دولة طرف في هذا العهد إلا تنفيذا لقرار اتخذ وفقا للقانون، وبعد تمكينه، ما لم تحتم دواعي الأمن القومي خلاف ذلك، من عرض الأسباب المؤيدة لعدم إبعاده ومن عرض قضيته على السلطة المختصة أو على من تعينه أو تعينهم خصيصا لذلك، ومن توكيل من يمثله أمامها أو أمامهم.
المادة 14 
1. الناس جميعا سواء أمام القضاء. ومن حق كل فرد، لدى الفصل في أية تهمة جزائية توجه إليه أو في حقوقه والتزاماته في أية دعوى مدنية، أن تكون قضيته محل نظر منصف وعلني من قبل محكمة مختصة مستقلة حيادية، منشأة بحكم القانون. ويجوز منع الصحافة والجمهور من حضور المحاكمة كلها أو بعضها لدواعي الآداب العامة أو النظام العام أو الأمن القومي في مجتمع ديمقراطي، أو لمقتضيات حرمة الحياة الخاصة لأطراف الدعوى، أو في أدنى الحدود التي تراها المحكمة ضرورية حين يكون من شأن العلنية في بعض الظروف الاستثنائية أن تخل بمصلحة العدالة، إلا أن أي حكم في قضية جزائية أو دعوى مدنية يجب أن يصدر بصورة علنية، إلا إذا كان الأمر يتصل بأحداث تقتضي مصلحتهم خلاف ذلك أو كانت الدعوى تتناول خلافات بين زوجين أو تتعلق بالوصاية على أطفال.
2. من حق كل متهم بارتكاب جريمة أن يعتبر بريئا إلى أن يثبت عليه الجرم قانونا.
3. لكل متهم بجريمة أن يتمتع أثناء النظر في قضيته، وعلى قدم المساواة التامة، بالضمانات الدنيا التالية:
(أ) أن يتم إعلامه سريعا وبالتفصيل، وفى لغة يفهمها، بطبيعة التهمة الموجهة إليه وأسبابها،
(ب) أن يعطى من الوقت ومن التسهيلات ما يكفيه لإعداد دفاعه وللاتصال بمحام يختاره بنفسه،
(ج) أن يحاكم دون تأخير لا مبرر له،
(د) أن يحاكم حضوريا وأن يدافع عن نفسه بشخصه أو بواسطة محام من اختياره، وأن يخطر بحقه في وجود من يدافع عنه إذا لم يكن له من يدافع عنه، وأن تزوده المحكمة حكما، كلما كانت مصلحة العدالة تقتضي ذلك، بمحام يدافع عنه، دون تحميله أجرا على ذلك إذا كان لا يملك الوسائل الكافية لدفع هذا الأجر،
(هـ) أن يناقش شهود الاتهام، بنفسه أو من قبل غيره، وأن يحصل على الموافقة على استدعاء شهود النفي بذات الشروط المطبقة في حالة شهود الاتهام،
(د) أن يزود مجانا بترجمان إذا كان لا يفهم أو لا يتكلم اللغة المستخدمة في المحكمة،
(ز) ألا يكره على الشهادة ضد نفسه أو على الاعتراف بذنب.
4. في حالة الأحداث، يراعى جعل الإجراءات مناسبة لسنهم ومواتية لضرورة العمل على إعادة تأهيلهم.
5. لكل شخص أدين بجريمة حق اللجوء، وفقا للقانون، إلى محكمة أعلى كيما تعيد النظر في قرار إدانته وفى العقاب الذي حكم به عليه.
6. حين يكون قد صدر على شخص ما حكم نهائي يدينه بجريمة، ثم ابطل هذا الحكم أو صدر عفو خاص عنه على أساس واقعة جديدة أو واقعة حديثة الاكتشاف تحمل الدليل القاطع على وقوع خطأ قضائي، يتوجب تعويض الشخص الذي أنزل به العقاب نتيجة تلك الإدانة، وفقا للقانون، ما لم يثبت أنه يتحمل، كليا أو جزئيا، المسئولية عن عدم إفشاء الواقعة المجهولة في الوقت المناسب.
7. لا يجوز تعريض أحد مجددا للمحاكمة أو للعقاب على جريمة سبق أن أدين بها أو برئ منها بحكم نهائي وفقا للقانون وللإجراءات الجنائية في كل بلد.
المادة 15 
1. لا يدان أي فرد بأية جريمة بسبب فعل أو امتناع عن فعل لم يكن وقت ارتكابه يشكل جريمة بمقتضى القانون الوطني أو الدولي. كما لا يجوز فرض أية عقوبة تكون أشد من تلك التي كانت سارية المفعول في الوقت الذي ارتكبت فيه الجريمة. وإذا حدث، بعد ارتكاب الجريمة أن صدر قانون ينص على عقوبة أخف، وجب أن يستفيد مرتكب الجريمة من هذا التخفيف.
2. ليس في هذه المادة من شئ يخل بمحاكمة ومعاقبة أي شخص على أي فعل أو امتناع عن فعل كان حين ارتكابه يشكل جرما وفقا لمبادئ القانون العامة التي تعترف بها جماعة الأمم.
المادة 16 
لكل إنسان، في كل مكان، الحق بأن يعترف له بالشخصية القانونية.
المادة 17 
1. لا يحوز تعريض أي شخص، على نحو تعسفي أو غير قانوني، لتدخل في خصوصياته أو شؤون أسرته أو بيته أو مراسلاته، ولا لأي حملات غير قانونية تمس شرفه أو سمعته.
2. من حق كل شخص أن يحميه القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو المساس.
المادة 18 
1. لكل إنسان حق في حرية الفكر والوجدان والدين. ويشمل ذلك حريته في أن يدين بدين ما، وحريته في اعتناق أي دين أو معتقد يختاره، وحريته في إظهار دينه أو معتقده بالتعبد وإقامة الشعائر والممارسة والتعليم، بمفرده أو مع جماعة، وأمام الملأ أو على حدة.
2. لا يجوز تعريض أحد لإكراه من شأنه أن يخل بحريته في أن يدين بدين ما، أو بحريته في اعتناق أي دين أو معتقد يختاره.
3. لا يجوز إخضاع حرية الإنسان في إظهار دينه أو معتقده، إلا للقيود التي يفرضها القانون والتي تكون ضرورية لحماية السلامة العامة أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة أو حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم الأساسية.
4. تتعهد الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد باحترام حرية الآباء، أو الأوصياء عند وجودهم، في تأمين تربية أولادهم دينيا وخلقيا وفقا لقناعاتهم الخاصة.
المادة 19 
1. لكل إنسان حق في اعتناق آراء دون مضايقة.
2. لكل إنسان حق في حرية التعبير. ويشمل هذا الحق حريته في التماس مختلف ضروب المعلومات والأفكار وتلقيها ونقلها إلى آخرين دونما اعتبار للحدود، سواء على شكل مكتوب أو مطبوع أو في قالب فني أو بأية وسيلة أخرى يختارها.
3. تستتبع ممارسة الحقوق المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة واجبات ومسئوليات خاصة. وعلى ذلك يجوز إخضاعها لبعض القيود ولكن شريطة أن تكون محددة بنص القانون وأن تكون ضرورية: 
(أ) لاحترام حقوق الآخرين أو سمعتهم،
(ب) لحماية الأمن القومي أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة.
المادة 20 
1. تحظر بالقانون أية دعاية للحرب.
2. تحظر بالقانون أية دعوة إلى الكراهية القومية أو العنصرية أو الدينية تشكل تحريضا على التمييز أو العداوة أو العنف.
المادة 21 
يكون الحق في التجمع السلمي معترفا به. ولا يجوز أن يوضع من القيود على ممارسة هذا الحق إلا تلك التي تفرض طبقا للقانون وتشكل تدابير ضرورية، في مجتمع ديمقراطي، لصيانة الأمن القومي أو السلامة العامة أو النظام العام أو حماية الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة أو حماية حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم.
المادة 22 
1. لكل فرد حق في حرية تكوين الجمعيات مع آخرين، بما في ذلك حق إنشاء النقابات والانضمام إليها من أجل حماية مصالحه.
2. لا يجوز أن يوضع من القيود على ممارسة هذا الحق إلا تلك التي ينص عليها القانون وتشكل تدابير ضرورية، في مجتمع ديمقراطي، لصيانة الأمن القومي أو السلامة العامة أو النظام العام أو حماية الصحة العامة أو الآداب العامة أو حماية حقوق الآخرين وحرياتهم. ولا تحول هذه المادة دون إخضاع أفراد القوات المسلحة ورجال الشرطة لقيود قانونية على ممارسة هذا الحق.
3. ليس في هذه المادة أي حكم يجيز للدول الأطراف في اتفاقية منظمة العمل الدولية المعقودة عام 1948 بشأن الحرية النقابية وحماية حق التنظيم النقابي اتخاذ تدابير تشريعية من شأنها، أو تطبيق القانون بطريقة من شأنها أن تخل بالضمانات المنصوص عليها في تلك الاتفاقية.
المادة 23
1. الأسرة هي الوحدة الجماعية الطبيعية والأساسية في المجتمع، ولها حق التمتع بحماية المجتمع والدولة.
2. يكون للرجل والمرأة، ابتداء من بلوغ سن الزواج، حق معترف به في التزوج وتأسيس أسرة.
3. لا ينعقد أي زواج إلا برضا الطرفين المزمع زواجهما رضاء كاملا لا إكراه فيه.
4. تتخذ الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد التدابير المناسبة لكفالة تساوى حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما لدى التزوج وخلال قيام الزواج ولدى انحلاله. وفى حالة الانحلال يتوجب اتخاذ تدابير لكفالة الحماية الضرورية للأولاد في حالة وجودهم.
المادة 24 
1. يكون لكل ولد، دون أي تمييز بسبب العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي أو الثروة أو النسب، حق على أسرته وعلى المجتمع وعلى الدولة في اتخاذ تدابير الحماية التي يقتضيها كونه قاصرا.
2. يتوجب تسجيل كل طفل فور ولادته ويعطى اسما يعرف به.
3. لكل طفل حق في اكتساب جنسية.
المادة 25
يكون لكل مواطن، دون أي وجه من وجوه التمييز المذكور في المادة 2، الحقوق التالية، التي يجب أن تتاح له فرصة التمتع بها دون قيود غير معقولة: 
(أ) أن يشارك في إدارة الشؤون العامة، إما مباشرة وإما بواسطة ممثلين يختارون في حرية،
(ب) أن ينتخب وينتخب، في انتخابات نزيهة تجرى دوريا بالاقتراع العام وعلى قدم المساواة بين الناخبين وبالتصويت السري، تضمن التعبير الحر عن إرادة الناخبين،
(ج) أن تتاح له، على قدم المساواة عموما مع سواه، فرصة تقلد الوظائف العامة في بلده.
المادة 26 
الناس جميعا سواء أمام القانون ويتمتعون دون أي تمييز بحق متساو في التمتع بحمايته. وفي هذا الصدد يجب أن يحظر القانون أي تمييز وأن يكفل لجميع الأشخاص على السواء حماية فعالة من التمييز لأي سبب، كالعرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الرأي سياسيا أو غير سياسي، أو الأصل القومي أو الاجتماعي، أو الثروة أو النسب، أو غير ذلك من الأسباب.
المادة 27 
لا يجوز، في الدول التي توجد فيها أقليات اثنية أو دينية أو لغوية، أن يحرم الأشخاص المنتسبون إلى الأقليات المذكورة من حق التمتع بثقافتهم الخاصة أو المجاهرة بدينهم وإقامة شعائره أو استخدام لغتهم، بالاشتراك مع الأعضاء الآخرين في جماعتهم.

الجزء الرابع 
المادة 28 
1. تنشأ لجنة تسمى اللجنة المعنية بحقوق الإنسان (يشار إليها في ما يلي من هذا العهد باسم "اللجنة"). وتتألف هذه اللجنة من ثمانية عشر عضوا وتتولى الوظائف المنصوص عليها في ما يلي.
2. تؤلف اللجنة من مواطنين في الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، من ذوى المناقب الخلقية الرفيعة المشهود لهم بالاختصاص في ميدان حقوق الإنسان، مع مراعاة أن من المفيد أن يشرك فيها بعض الأشخاص ذوى الخبرة القانونية.
3. يتم تعيين أعضاء اللجنة بالانتخاب، وهم يعملون فيها بصفتهم الشخصية.
المادة 29 
1. يتم انتخاب أعضاء اللجنة بالاقتراع السري من قائمة أشخاص تتوفر لهم المؤهلات المنصوص عليها في المادة 28، تكون قد رشحتهم لهذا الغرض الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد. 
2. لكل دولة طرف في هذا العهد أن ترشح، من بين مواطنيها حصرا، شخصين على الأكثر.
3. يحوز ترشيح الشخص ذاته أكثر من مرة.
المادة 30 
1. يجرى الانتخاب الأول في موعد لا يتجاوز ستة أشهر من بدء نفاذ هذا العهد.
2. قبل أربعة أشهر على الأقل من موعد أي انتخاب لعضوية اللجنة، في غير حالة الانتخاب لملء مقعد يعلن شغوره وفقا للمادة 34، يوجه الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة إلى الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد رسالة خطية يدعوها فيها إلى تقديم أسماء مرشحيها لعضوية اللجنة في غضون ثلاثة أشهر.
3. يضع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة قائمة أسماء جميع المرشحين على هذا النحو، بالترتيب الألفبائي ومع ذكر الدولة الطرف التي رشحت كلا منهم، ويبلغ هذه القائمة إلى الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد قبل شهر على الأقل من موعد كل انتخاب.
4. ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة في اجتماع تعقده الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، بدعوة من الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، في مقر الأمم المتحدة. وفى هذا الاجتماع، الذي يكتمل النصاب فيه بحضور ممثلي ثلثي الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، يفوز في الانتخاب لعضوية اللجنة أولئك المرشحون الذين حصلوا على أكبر عدد من الأصوات وعلى الأغلبية المطلقة لأصوات ممثلي الدول الأطراف الحاضرين والمقترعين.
المادة 31 
1. لا يجوز أن تضم اللجنة أكثر من واحد من مواطني أية دولة.
2. يراعى، في الانتخاب لعضوية اللجنة، عدالة التوزيع الجغرافي وتمثيل مختلف الحضارات والنظم القانونية الرئيسية.
المادة 32 
1. يكون انتخاب أعضاء اللجنة لولاية مدتها أربع سنوات. ويجوز أن يعاد انتخابهم إذا أعيد ترشيحهم. إلا أن ولاية تسعة من الأعضاء المنتخبين في الانتخاب الأول تنقضي بانتهاء سنتين، ويتم تحديد هؤلاء الأعضاء التسعة فورا انتهاء الانتخاب الأول، بأن يقوم رئيس الاجتماع المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 4 من المادة 30 باختيار أسمائهم بالقرعة.
2. تتم الانتخابات اللازمة عند انقضاء الولاية وفقا للمواد السالفة من هذا الجزء من هذا العهد. 
المادة 33 
‏ 1. إذا انقطع عضو في اللجنة، بإجماع رأى أعضائها الآخرين، عن الاضطلاع بوظائفه لأي سبب غير الغياب ذي الطابع المؤقت، يقوم رئيس اللجنة بإبلاغ ذلك إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، فيعلن الأمين العام حينئذ شغور مقعد ذلك العضو.
2. في حالة وفاة أو استقالة عضو في اللجنة، يقوم رئيس اللجنة فورا بإبلاغ ذلك إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، فيعلن الأمين العام حينئذ شغور مقعد ذلك العضو ابتداء من تاريخ وفاته أو من تاريخ نفاذ استقالته.
المادة 34
1. إذا أعلن شغور مقعد ما طبقا للمادة 33، وكانت ولاية العضو الذي يجب استبداله لا تنقضي خلال الأشهر الستة التي تلي إعلان شغور مقعده، يقوم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بإبلاغ ذلك إلى الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، التي يجوز لها، خلال مهلة شهرين، تقديم مرشحين وفقا للمادة 29 من أجل ملء المقعد الشاغر.
2. يضع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة قائمة بأسماء جميع المرشحين على هذا النحو، بالترتيب الألفبائي، ويبلغ هذه القائمة إلى الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد. وإذ ذاك يجرى الانتخاب اللازم لملء المقعد الشاغر طبقا للأحكام الخاصة بذلك من هذا الجزء من هذا العهد.
3. كل عضو في اللجنة انتخب لملء مقعد أعلن شغوره طبقا للمادة 33 يتولى مهام العضوية فيها حتى انقضاء ما تبقى من مدة ولاية العضو الذي شغر مقعده في اللجنة بمقتضى أحكام تلك المادة.
المادة 35 
يتقاضى أعضاء اللجنة، بموافقة الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، مكافآت تقتطع من موارد الأمم المتحدة بالشروط التي تقررها الجمعية العامة، مع أخذ أهمية مسؤوليات اللجنة بعين الاعتبار.
المادة 36 
يوفر الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ما يلزم من موظفين وتسهيلات لتمكين اللجنة من الاضطلاع الفعال بالوظائف المنوطة بها بمقتضى هذا العهد.
المادة 37 
1. يتولى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة دعوة اللجنة إلى عقد اجتماعها الأول في مقر الأمم المتحدة.
2. بعد اجتماعها الأول، تجتمع اللجنة في الأوقات التي ينص عليها نظامها الداخلي.
3. تعقد اللجنة اجتماعاتها عادة في مقر الأمم المتحدة أو في مكتب الأمم المتحدة بجنيف.
المادة 38 
يقوم كل عضو من أعضاء اللجنة، قبل توليه منصبه، بالتعهد رسميا، في جلسة علنية، بالقيام بمهامه بكل تجرد ونزاهة.
المادة 39 
1. تنتخب اللجنة أعضاء مكتبها لمدة سنتين. ويجوز أن يعاد انتخابهم.
2. تتولى اللجنة بنفسها وضع نظامها الداخلي، ولكن مع تضمينه الحكمين التاليين: 
(أ) يكتمل النصاب بحضور اثني عشر عضوا،
(ب) تتخذ قرارات اللجنة بأغلبية أصوات أعضائها الحاضرين.
المادة 40
1. تتعهد الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد بتقديم تقارير عن التدابير التي اتخذتها والتي تمثل إعمالا للحقوق المعترف بها فيه، وعن التقدم المحرز في التمتع بهذه الحقوق، وذلك: 
(أ) خلال سنة من بدء نفاذ هذا العهد إزاء الدول الأطراف المعنية،
(ب) ثم كلما طلبت اللجنة إليها ذلك.
2. تقدم جميع التقارير إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، الذي يحيلها إلى اللجنة للنظر فيها. ويشار وجوبا في التقارير المقدمة إلى ما قد يقوم من عوامل ومصاعب تؤثر في تنفيذ أحكام هذا العهد.
3. للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، بعد التشاور مع اللجنة، أن يحيل إلى الوكالات المتخصصة المعنية نسخا من أية أجزاء من تلك التقارير قد تدخل في ميدان اختصاصها.
4. تقوم اللجنة بدراسة التقارير المقدمة من الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد. وعليها أن توافي هذه الدول بما تضعه هي من تقارير، وبأية ملاحظات عامة تستنسبها. وللجنة أيضا أن توافي المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي بتلك الملاحظات مشفوعة بنسخ من التقارير التي تلقتها من الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد.
5. للدول الأطراف في هذا العهد أن تقدم إلى اللجنة تعليقات على أية ملاحظات تكون قد أبديت وفقا للفقرة 4 من هذه المادة.
المادة 41 
1. لكل دولة طرف في هذا العهد أن تعلن في أي حين، بمقتضى أحكام هذه المادة، أنها تعترف باختصاص اللجنة في استلام ودراسة بلاغات تنطوي على ادعاء دولة طرف بأن دولة طرفا أخرى لا تفي بالالتزامات التي يرتبها عليها هذا العهد. ولا يجوز استلام ودراسة البلاغات المقدمة بموجب هذه المادة إلا إذا صدرت عن دولة طرف أصدرت إعلانا تعترف فيه، في ما يخصها، باختصاص اللجنة. ولا يجوز أن تستلم اللجنة أي بلاغ يهم دولة طرفا لم تصدر الإعلان المذكور. ويطبق الإجراء التالي على البلاغات التي يتم استلامها وفق لأحكام هذه المادة: 
(أ) إذا رأت دولة طرف في هذا العهد إن دولة طرفا أخرى تتخلف عن تطبيق أحكام هذا العهد، كان لها أن تسترعى نظر هذه الدولة الطرف، في بلاغ خطى، إلى هذا التخلف. وعلى الدولة المستلمة أن تقوم، خلال ثلاثة أشهر من استلامها البلاغ، بإيداع الدولة المرسلة، خطيا، تفسيرا أو بيانا من أي نوع آخر يوضح المسألة وينبغي أن ينطوي، بقدر ما يكون ذلك ممكنا ومفيدا، على إشارة إلى القواعد الإجرائية وطرق التظلم المحلية التي استخدمت أو الجاري استخدامها أو التي لا تزال متاحة،
(ب) فإذا لم تنته المسألة إلى تسوية ترضى كلتا الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ تلقى الدولة المستلمة للبلاغ الأول، كان لكل منهما أن تحيل المسألة إلى اللجنة بإشعار توجهه إليها وإلى الدولة الأخرى،
(ج) لا يجوز أن تنظر اللجنة في المسألة المحالة إليها إلا بعد الإستيثاق من أن جميع طرق التظلم المحلية المتاحة قد لجئ إليها واستنفدت، طبقا لمبادئ القانون الدولي المعترف بها عموما. ولا تنطبق هذه القاعدة في الحالات التي تستغرق فيها إجراءات التظلم مددا تتجاوز الحدود المعقولة،
(د) تعقد اللجنة جلسات سرية لدى بحثها الرسائل في إطار هذه المادة،
(هـ) على اللجنة، مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الفرعية (ج)، أن تعرض مساعيها الحميدة على الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين، بغية الوصول إلى حل ودي للمسألة على أساس احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية المعترف بها في هذا العهد،
(و) للجنة، في أية مسألة محالة إليها، أن تدعو الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين المشار إليهما في الفقرة الفرعية (ب) إلى تزويدها بأية معلومات ذات شأن.
(ز) للدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين المشار إليهما في الفقرة الفرعية (ب) حق إيفاد من يمثلها لدى اللجنة أثناء نظرها في المسألة، وحق تقديم الملاحظات شفويا و/أو خطيا،
(ح) على اللجنة أن تقدم تقريرا في غضون اثني عشر شهرا من تاريخ تلقيها الإشعار المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الفرعية (ب): 
"1" فإذا تم التوصل إلى حل يتفق مع شروط الفقرة الفرعية (هـ)، قصرت اللجنة تقريرها على عرض موجز للوقائع وللحل الذي تم التوصل إليه،
"2" وإذا لم يتم التوصل إلى حل يتفق مع شروط الفقرة الفرعية (هـ)، قصرت اللجنة تقريرها على عرض موجز للوقائع، وضمت إلى التقرير المذكرات الخطية ومحضر البيانات الشفوية المقدمة من الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين.
ويجب، في كل مسألة، إبلاغ التقرير إلى الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين.
2. يبدأ نفاذ أحكام هذه المادة متى قامت عشر من الدول الإطراف في هذا العهد بإصدار إعلانات في إطار الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة. وتقوم الدول الأطراف بإيداع هذه الإعلانات لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، الذي يرسل صورا منها إلى الدول الأطراف الأخرى. وللدولة الطرف أن تسحب إعلانها في أي وقت بإخطار ترسله إلى الأمين العام. ولا يخل هذا السحب بالنظر في أية مسألة تكون موضوع بلاغ سبق إرساله في إطار هذه المادة، ولا يجوز استلام أي بلاغ جديد من أية دولة طرف بعد تلقى الأمين العام الإخطار بسحب الإعلان، ما لم تكن الدولة الطرف المعنية قد أصدرت إعلانا جديدا.
المادة 42 
1. (أ) إذا تعذر على اللجنة حل مسألة أحيلت إليها وفقا للمادة 41 حلا مرضيا للدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين جاز لها، بعد الحصول مسبقا على موافقة الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين، تعيين هيئة توفيق خاصة (يشار إليها في ما يلي باسم "الهيئة") تضع مساعيها الحميدة تحت تصرف الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين بغية التوصل إلى حل ودي للمسألة على أساس احترام أحكام هذا العهد،
(ب) تتألف الهيئة من خمسة أشخاص تقبلهم الدولتان الطرفان المعنيتان. فإذا تعذر وصول الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين خلال ثلاثة اشهر إلى اتفاق على تكوين الهيئة كلها أو بعضها، تنتخب اللجنة من بين أعضائها بالاقتراع السري وبأكثرية الثلثين، أعضاء الهيئة الذين لم يتفق عليهم.
2. يعمل أعضاء الهيئة بصفتهم الشخصية. ويجب ألا يكونوا من مواطني الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين أو من مواطني أية دولة لا تكون طرفا في هذا العهد أو تكون طرفا فيه ولكنها لم تصدر الإعلان المنصوص عليه في المادة 41. 
3. تنتخب الهيئة رئيسها وتضع النظام الداخلي الخاص بها.
4. تعقد اجتماعات الهيئة عادة في مقر الأمم المتحدة أو في مكتب الأمم المتحدة بجنيف. ولكن من الجائز عقدها في أي مكان مناسب آخر قد تعينه الهيئة بالتشاور مع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ومع الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين.
5. تقوم الأمانة المنصوص عليها في المادة 36 بتوفير خدماتها، أيضا، للهيئات المعينة بمقتضى هذه المادة.
6. توضع المعلومات التي تلقتها اللجنة وجمعتها تحت تصرف الهيئة، التي يجوز لها أن تطلب إلي الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين تزويدها بأية معلومات أخرى ذات صلة بالموضوع. 
7. تقوم الهيئة، بعد استنفادها نظر المسألة من مختلف جوانبها، ولكن على أي حال خلال مهلة لا تتجاوز اثني عشر شهرا بعد عرض المسألة عليها، بتقديم تقرير إلى رئيس اللجنة لإنهائه إلى الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين: 
(أ) فإذا تعذر على الهيئة إنجاز النظر في المسألة خلال اثني عشر شهرا، قصرت تقريرها على إشارة موجزة إلى المرحلة التي بلغتها من هذا النظر،
(ب) وإذا تم التوصل إلى حل ودي للمسألة على أساس احترام حقوق الإنسان المعترف بها في هذا العهد، قصرت الهيئة تقريرها على عرض موجز للوقائع وللحل الذي تم التوصل إليه،
(ج) وإذا لم يتم التوصل إلى حل تتوفر له شروط الفقرة الفرعية (ب)، ضمنت الهيئة تقريرها النتائج التي وصلت إليها بشأن جميع المسائل الوقائعية المتصلة بالقضية المختلف عليها بين الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين، وآراءها بشأن إمكانيات حل المسألة حلا وديا، وكذلك المذكرات الخطية ومحضر الملاحظات الشفوية المقدمة من الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين،
(د) إذا قدمت الهيئة تقريرها في إطار الفقرة (ج) تقوم الدولتان الطرفان المعنيتان، في غضون ثلاثة أشهر من استلامهما هذا التقرير، بإبلاغ رئيس اللجنة هل تقبلان أم لا تقبلان مضامين تقرير الهيئة.
8. لا تخل أحكام هذه المادة بالمسؤوليات المنوطة باللجنة في المادة 41.
9. تتقاسم الدولتان الطرفان المعنيتان بالتساوي سداد جميع نفقات أعضاء اللجنة على أساس تقديرات يضعها الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
10. للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة سلطة القيام، عند اللزوم، بدفع نفقات أعضاء الهيئة قبل سداد الدولتين الطرفين المعنيتين لها وفقا للفقرة 9 من هذه المادة.
المادة 43 
يكون لأعضاء اللجنة ولأعضاء هيئات التوفيق الخاصة الذين قد يعينون وفقا للمادة 42، حق التمتع بالتسهيلات والامتيازات والحصانات المقررة للخبراء المكلفين بمهمة للأمم المتحدة المنصوص عليها في الفروع التي تتناول ذلك من اتفاقية امتيازات الأمم المتحدة وحصاناتها. 
المادة 44 
تنطبق الأحكام المتعلقة بتنفيذ هذا العهد دون إخلال بالإجراءات المقررة في ميدان حقوق الإنسان في أو بمقتضى الصكوك التأسيسية والاتفاقيات الخاصة بالأمم المتحدة والوكالات المتخصصة، ولا تمنع الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد من اللجوء إلى إجراءات أخرى لتسوية نزاع ما طبقا للاتفاقات الدولية العمومية أو الخاصة النافذة فيما بينها. 
المادة 45 
تقدم اللجنة إلى الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، عن طريق المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، تقريرا سنويا عن أعمالها.

الجزء الخامس 
المادة 46 
ليس في أحكام هذا العهد ما يجوز تأويله على نحو يفيد إخلاله بما في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ودساتير الوكالات المتخصصة من أحكام تحدد المسئوليات الخاصة بكل من هيئات الأمم المتحدة والوكالات المتخصصة بصدد المسائل التي يتناولها هذا العهد.
المادة 47 
ليس في أي من أحكام هذا العهد ما يجوز تأويله على نحو يفيد إخلاله بما لجميع الشعوب من حق أصيل في التمتع والانتفاع الكاملين، بملء الحرية، بثرواتها ومواردها الطبيعية.

الجزء السادس 
المادة 48 
1. هذا العهد متاح لتوقيع أية دولة عضو في الأمم المتحدة أو عضو في أية وكالة من وكالاتها المتخصصة، وأية دولة طرف في النظام الأساسي لمحكمة العدل الدولية، وأية دولة أخرى دعتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة إلى أن تصبح طرفا في هذا العهد.
2. يخضع هذا العهد للتصديق. وتودع صكوك التصديق لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
3. يتاح الانضمام إلى هذا العهد لأية دولة من الدول المشار إليها في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.
4. يقع الانضمام بإيداع صك انضمام لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
5. يخطر الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة جميع الدول التي وقعت هذا العهد أو انضمت إليه بإيداع كل صك من صكوك التصديق أو الانضمام.
المادة 49 
1. يبدأ نفاذ هذا العهد بعد ثلاث أشهر من تاريخ إيداع صك الانضمام أو التصديق الخامس والثلاثين لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2. أما الدول التي تصدق هذا العهد أو تنضم إليه بعد أن يكون قد تم إيداع صك التصديق أو الانضمام الخامس والثلاثين فيبدأ نفاذ هذا العهد إزاء كل منها بعد ثلاث أشهر من تاريخ إيداعها صك تصديقها أو صك انضمامها.
المادة 50 
تنطبق أحكام هذا العهد، دون أي قيد أو استثناء على جميع الوحدات التي تتشكل منها الدول الاتحادية.
المادة 51 
1. لأية دولة طرف في هذا العهد أن تقترح تعديلا عليه تودع نصه لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة. وعلى أثر ذلك يقوم الأمين العام بإبلاغ الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد بأية تعديلات مقترحة، طالبا إليها إعلامه عما إذا كانت تحبذ عقد مؤتمر للدول الأطراف للنظر في تلك المقترحات والتصويت عليها. فإذا حبذ عقد المؤتمر ثلث الدول الأطراف على الأقل عقده الأمين العام برعاية الأمم المتحدة. وأي تعديل تعتمده أغلبية الدول الأطراف الحاضرة والمقترعة في المؤتمر يعرض على الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة لإقراره.
2. يبدأ نفاذ التعديلات متى أقرتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة وقبلتها أغلبية ثلثي الدول الأطراف في هذا العهد، وفقا للإجراءات الدستورية لدى كل منها.
3. متى بدأ نفاذ التعديلات تصبح ملزمة للدول الأطراف التي قبلتها، بينما تظل الدول الأطراف الأخرى ملزمة بأحكام هذا العهد وبأي تعديل سابق تكون قد قبلته.
المادة 52 
بصرف النظر عن الإخطارات التي تتم بمقتضى الفقرة 5 من المادة 48، يخطر الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة جميع الدول المشار إليها في الفقرة 1 من المادة المذكورة بما يلي:
(أ) التوقيعات والتصديقات والإنضمامات المودعة طبقا للمادة 48،
(ب) تاريخ بدء نفاذ هذا العهد بمقتضى المادة 49، وتاريخ بدء نفاذ أية تعديلات تتم في إطار المادة 51.
المادة 53 
1. يودع هذا العهد، الذي تتساوى في الحجية نصوصه بالأسبانية والإنكليزية والروسية والصينية والفرنسية، في محفوظات الأمم المتحدة.
2. يقوم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بإرسال صور مصدقة من هذا العهد إلى جميع الدول المشار إليها في المادة 48.
_______________________
* حقوق الإنسان: مجموعة صكوك دولية، المجلد الأول، الأمم المتحدة، نيويورك، 1993، رقم المبيعA.94.XIV-Vol.1, Part 1، ص 28.

http://www1.umn.edu/humanrts/arab/b003.html

----------


## kura

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا الموضوع ولكن طمعنا بالمزيد وانتم أهلا لذلك

----------

